# Snake Identification Kakadu, NT



## BiteAndSqueeze (May 21, 2013)

Hi guys. Just wondering if you can help me identify the attached snakey seen on a road side in Kakadu NT. Pretty snake about 1.5 m long


----------



## Barrett (May 21, 2013)

Where was it located? Looks like a Coastal Taipan, or maybe an Eastern Brown.


----------



## RedFox (May 21, 2013)

Kakadu is outside the inland taipan's distribution. Looks like a coastal taipan judging by the 'coffin' shaped head. Coastal taipans can be found in Kakadu.


----------



## baker (May 22, 2013)

It is a lesser black whip snake Demansia vestigiata. The head shape is not correct for either a taipan or eastern brown snake.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Barrett (May 22, 2013)

True, at second glance I noticed that the scale count and over all look is the same as a LBWS, the scales look very similar to my YFWS and not like a Taipan.


----------



## eipper (May 22, 2013)

looks like Denmansia papuanus, but could be vestigiata, do you have a shot of the head?


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Cameron, it looks like a LBWS to me.


----------

